# Wood to match 2013 Carthago



## PeterC3 (9 mo ago)

I want some wood to make a small shelf in the kitchen area for our 2013 Carthago Chic C Line (a flat door like in the kitchen would suit well that I can cut down to size) and would also like a replacement for the small panel above the fridge freezer (so I can make some modifications but reverse it when I sell the motorhome one day). I'll also want some of the rounded edging material (to firstly cover the edge neatly but also to make a lip on the shelf to match those on other shelves in the kitchen).

I have sent e-mails to some breakers, but does anyone know of any source of any salvaged from a similar aged vehicle? I doubt I will find the edging new!

I have spotted pear wood on sale, so if I can't find anything salvaged from a motorhome will have to create from new wood.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You could try O'Leary Motorhomes - the UK's No1 source for Motorhome self build, parts and accessories


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

A warm welcome to the Forum Peter. Tell us where you are based and we may be able to offer more specific help.
I also doubt you will be able to find original material.But if you have spotted pear wood on sale I reckon you could make some nice looking replacements..........do tell us were this wood is available as it could help with a project we have in mind.
I hope you will get many other replies and plenty of useful suggestions to keep the thread going.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Peter

Do you have the original Build Number for your motorhome perhaps amongst any bumf you have that came with it? If so it might be worth contacting Cathago with said number as each one is unique and they may well have the full spec still on file. I know that whenever I contact Autotrail the first thing they ask for is the Build Number.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Does it have to match exactly? I made the extra worktop when I had our Carthago as pictured. I made it from a piece of a panel that I had taken from a previous van (not Carthago) it was the normal lightweight ply used by virtually all constructors.
As to contacting Carthago, you may as well ask Boris Johnson for a true statement!


----------



## PeterC3 (9 mo ago)

GMJ said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> it might be worth contacting Cathago


I have never had a response from Carthago when asking any question...


----------



## PeterC3 (9 mo ago)

eurajohn said:


> Does it have to match exactly?


Ideally yes (OCD?), but I am realistic and if I can't get anything then second choice is to find the closest match. If I'm lucky then there'll be one be one being salvaged that I can acquire wood from.


----------

